# Lockout rear diff



## Justin4488 (Feb 22, 2021)

Hi Guys.


Does anyone know how to lock out my rear diff? I can’t seem to find any documentation on.
Fordson dexta 1959


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Justin,

Your tractor is probably not equipped with differential lock. The diff lock pedal will be located behind your right heel as you are seated on the tractor. You step down on the pedal to lock the axles together. If you really want diff lock, find a Dexta in a tractor salvage yard and obtain the necessary items. See attached parts diagram.

New Holland DEXTA - 3 CYL AG TRACTOR(01/58 - 12/64) Parts Diagrams

The alternative method is to brake the wheel that's spinning, and make the other wheel help pull. I did this many, many, many times in my youth while plowing. The left hand wheel was frequently spinning on the grass while pulling the plows.


----------



## willy81 (Jan 30, 2020)

Justin4488 said:


> Fordson dexta 1959
> 
> Check out these web sites and see if you can find what you need? free manual or service manual for Fordson dexta 1959 at DuckDuckGo
> 
> willy


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Differential lock was introduced in November 1961, so a 1959 did not have it from factory.
See Manual Part 7:





Tractor Manuals - Vintage Tractor Spares


Fordson Dexta/Super Dexta Workshop Manual The following manual is provided courtesy of Stefan Reigel and you may use and distribute it freely provided that you acknowledge it’s source and that you do not attempt to sell or make money from it. Manual Part 1 – Brakes and Wheels (472 KB) Manual...



tractorspares.ie


----------

